# Nvidia 3D Vision -> Fps im Keller



## tod3sengel (31. August 2010)

Hi, 
seit etwa einer Woche bin ich stolzer Besitzer einer 3D Brille und eines 3D Monitores. Nun wollte ich Battelfield Bad Company 2 spielen so weit so gut hat auch alles funktioniert und das mit dem 3D war auch beindruckend aber das spiel ruckelt (ca. 30-15 fps). Ich hatte die Einstellungen komplett auf Hoch nun habe ich die einstellungen etwas runter gamacht aber es wird nicht wirklich besser:

Mittel -> ca. 35-17 fps
Niedrig-> ca. 40-20 fps


Mein System: 

Intel Core i7 920 @ 3,6 Ghz
6Gb OCZ Gold Low Voltage 1600 Mhz
Geforce GTX 480 
Gigabyte EX58-UD5

Ist der Rechener zu schwach oder ist der Treiber für die 3D brille noch nicht ausgereift oder kann es sein das etwas kaputt geht???


----------



## Superwip (31. August 2010)

Allgemein sollte klar sein, dass 3D Vision die Grafiklast um fast 100% erhöht, was in Grafiklimitierten Systemen oft zu einer halbierung der FPS führt

Hinzu kommt, das BF:BC2 auch so sehr anspruchsvoll ist

du solltest eventuell noch versuchen die Auflösung zu reduzieren, was gerade die Grafiklast massiv weiter senkt, über ein GTX 480 SLI nachdenken oder dich im 3D Betrieb auf weniger anspruchsvolle Spiele zu beschränken


----------



## Dunzen (31. August 2010)

Ruckelt das Spiel oder nur das Bild wenn du durch die Brille schaust weil dann könnte die Frequenz der Brille nicht stimmen.

Anderer Grund ist ob das Spiel überhaupt damit zurecht kommt

Ich würd halt über MSI Tool die Graka übertakten un dann müsstest mit den jetztigen Einstellungen gut spielen können


----------



## dersuchti_93 (31. August 2010)

Ist eigentlich normal, dass die FPS in den Keller gehen, schließlich musst die Grafikkarte und CPU mehr Produzieren und verarbeiten.


----------



## Superwip (31. August 2010)

> Anderer Grund ist ob das Spiel überhaupt damit zurecht kommt



BF:BC2 unterstützt offiziell 3D Vision und wurde gezielt darauf optimiert



> Ist eigentlich normal, dass die FPS in den Keller gehen, schließlich musst die Grafikkarte und CPU mehr Produzieren und verarbeiten.



Na ja, die CPU wird durch 3D Vision kaum mehr belastet, die Mehrlast entfällt fast ausschließlich auf die GraKa; diese wird dafür aber wie gesagt im Vergleich zum 2D Betrieb um fast 100% mehr belastet


----------



## kreids (31. August 2010)

mal ne andere frage ist deine cpu auch wirklich 100% stabil?
evtl hast du es vorher nur noch nicht gemerkt.hatte das auch mal.mach einfach mal mehr vcore drauf!wenns das nicht ist übertakte doch deine cpu mal auf 4ghz dann kommt die gtx480 auch mal in fahrt!
ich nutzte selber das 3d kit,und ich merke jede 100mhz mehr beim prozzi.
mfg


----------



## tod3sengel (31. August 2010)

Hi und danke für die schnellen antworten das die Rechenleistung abnimmt ist mir schon klar aber das es so trastisch ist hatte ich nicht gedacht.
Die CPU läuft absolut stabil. Die frequenz der Brill ist auch richtig denn ich habe ja FPS Problem und nicht Probleme mit der Brille, läuft ja in andern Spielen auch gut. Ich glaube aber das Problem gefuden zu haben und zwar habe ich den Treiber von der Brille und der Grakka noch mal neu runtergeladen und Instaliert nun sind die FPS bei ca 40-20 Fps stabil. Zwar auch nicht viel aber wenn ich die Qualität ein wenig runterstelle ist es anständig spielbar.


----------



## Herbboy (31. August 2010)

Insgesamt muss Dir klar sein: die Karte muss halt doppelt so viele Bilder berechnen, bzw. anders gesagt: jedes zweite berechnete Bild geht halt nur an je EIN Auge, da wird ja immer abwechseln ein Bild ans das rechte und ein anderes mit leich versetzter Kamera an das rechte gesendet, damit es wie 3D wirkt - für den user heißt das, dass die Karte, wenn sie in "2D" zB 60FPS schafft, dann für "3D" pro Auge nur 30FPS schafft, und somit hat man selber als Spieler dann auch eben nur 30FPS. Die FPS halbieren sich quasi im Vergleich zu "2D" .


----------



## kreids (31. August 2010)

also ich würde die cpu noch weiter takten damit die graka noch etwas an leistung zu nimmt.
ich komme nicht unter 60 fps mit zwei gtx470er bei 3d! und 4,2ghz cpu takt!

überleg es dir,kannst es ja mal testen,es würde ja schon reichen wenn deine min fps sagen wir mal auf 25-30 fps steigt.
probieren kostet ja nix!
z.b.:wenn ich meine cpu @ stock laufen lasse,habe ich das gefühl ich hätte nur zwei  8800gt´s drinne.
mfg


----------

